# no sound on webcam



## johnv1961 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a logitech webcam i have connected it to my laptop I have picture but no sound . My lap top is a compaq
Thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Moving you to other hardware.

I do not believe webcams do sound. You need a mic for that.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Some Webcams come with built in Microphones.


Check to see if yours has one. If not you'll probably need to buy a microphone. They are only about £5. ( $7-8 )


----------



## johndoty (Oct 6, 2007)

Same issue hear, running Vista on Compaq and I have a microphone plugged in. have downloaded latest driver from Logitech (as of 10/06/07); set-up appears to work but I am uable to use microphone vloume sliders which are set to zero. Any thoughts?


----------

